# Job IT



## spak (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking a job for part time in Sydney or Perth (Oct, Nov 2014 for 16-24 weeks) prefer IT (support/administration, I have certifications MCP,MCTS, MCSA) for more information please prv contact.

Thanks


----------



## Lirinya (Jun 19, 2014)

Have you tried Kinetic IT?

My partner works for them and he claims they are always looking for people.


----------



## spak (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for help,


----------

